# Customisation iTunes



## Smaxintosh (12 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, 

iTunes est vraiment un logiciel génial que j'utilise enormement et j'aimerai savoir s'il etait possible de le customiser un peu plus, changer le skin ou au moins la couleur des contours, bref le rendre un plus personnel et unique. Je ne sais pas si quelques mac users ont des astuces aussi dans les preferences que l'on ne voit pas toujours.
En tout cas je vous serai reconnaissant si vous avez quelques tuyaux ^^


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

Par ici.


----------



## Smaxintosh (12 Juin 2009)

Merci beaucoup c'est exactement ce que je cherchais !

Comme je sais qu'il existe un sujet pour montrer son desktop customisé, est ce qu'il en existerait un pour itunes aussi. Pour ma part j'ai un desktop completement noir donc je cherche un itunes assez sombre, j'aimerai savoir lesquels ont été retenus par les spécialistes comme étant les meilleurs


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

Non pas la peine d'en créer un pour cela .


----------



## Darkn3xx (12 Juin 2009)

Ah j'ai ce qu'il te faut 
J'utilise ce skin depuis sa sortie et il est magnifique, j'espère que tu apprécieras aussi


----------



## Î©mega (12 Juin 2009)

Salut les gens ! 
J'ai besoin de votre aide, je n'arrive pas à installer ces magnifiques thèmes pour iTunes.
Comment faire ?


----------



## Darkn3xx (12 Juin 2009)

Tu as lu les instructions sur la page du skin ?


----------



## Î©mega (12 Juin 2009)

Ouais mais c'est en anglais  


Backup the original files before you move the new files
into the iTunes Resources folder.

To install iTunes.rsrc
Control/Right-Click iTunes.app and select Show Package,
Navigate to Contents --> Resources
Drop the iTunes.rsrc file into Resources folder

To install Localized.rsrc (locale file)
Control/Right-Click iTunes.app and select Show Package,
Navigate to Contents --> Resources
Drop the Localized.rsrc file into language folder you use.
_________
Voilà ^^


----------



## Darkn3xx (12 Juin 2009)

Je traduis :
Fais une sauvegarde des fichiers originaux avant de mettre les nouveaux fichiers dans le répertoire 'Ressources' d'iTunes.

Pour installer Itunes.rsrc
Clic-droit sur iTunes.app > clique sur 'Afficher le contenu du paquet'
Tu vas dans 'Contents>Ressources'
Tu places le nouveau fichier iTunes.rsrc dans ce répertoire (en écrasant l'ancien)

Pour installer Localized.rsrc
Toujours dans le dossier 'Ressources' tu vas dans 'French.lproj' et dans ce répertoire tu places le nouveau fichier 'Localized.rsrc'

Le fichier exécutable iTunes
Il faut aller dans 'Contents>MacOS' et dans ce répertoire tu mets le nouveau fichier.

T'as plus qu'à lancer iTunes 

En espérant t'avoir aidé


----------



## Î©mega (12 Juin 2009)

GG mec ça marcheeeee ! 
merci merci merciii !


----------



## Smaxintosh (19 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir, desolé de vous re-déranger encore, j'aimerai vous poser la meme question que dans mon premier message mais avec FireFox, j'ai cherché des skins pour mais je n'en ai trouvé que pour windows ...


----------



## Darkn3xx (20 Juin 2009)

Les add-ons pour Firefox ne dépendent pas du système d'exploitation.
À toi de chercher celui qui te convient : https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/browse/type:2/cat:all?sort=name

Perso j'aime bien le skin de Chrome : https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/8782


----------



## Smaxintosh (21 Juin 2009)

Ouai je cherche plus un thème bien dark pour aller avec le thème itunes que tu as proposé au dessus. Tout ca pour mon petit macbook pro


----------



## kyubidog (12 Novembre 2009)

Salut,

le fichier exécutable n est pas pas dans le soliq black, comment puis je faire??


----------

